# Fuente para amplificador lm1875



## German Volpe (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola gente, quisiera armar una fuente para éste amplificador y no se bien como hacerla, si me pudieran pasar un diagrama con las piezas, transformador y componentes se los agradeceria mucho. Lo que no estaba seguro era de mandarle 30 + 30 o 25 + 25 porque con el primero me parece que va a sonar mas fuerte. Es para un subwoofer de 12" y 4 Ohm.


Nota: lo voy  a usar en versión simple, no en puente.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola voldemot, te dejo la fuente que tenés q armar, los diodos ponele de 4A mejor en lugar de 3A.
Respecto a la tensión de alimentación, +-30[V] es el "absolute maximum raiting", así q te diría que te mantengas en los +-25[V] con lo cual el transformador debe ser un 18+18.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias Mnicolau, siempre ayudandome en todo, una última pregunta, para que sirven las resistencias que tiene en la salida y de cuantos amper tendría que ser el transformador ?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 28, 2008)

De nada, las resistencias sirven para descargar los capacitores en el caso de desconectar la fuente, ponele de 1[W] por las dudas. Respecto al transformador, buscá uno de 1.5 o 2 [A] para usarlo tranquilo.

Saludos


----------

